# Horror movies getting old



## K3N1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sure the slash and kill will always have the same feel too them though I'm talking more about these paranormal horror movies. I'm not so sure they can really make anything that scares the crap out of me.

Has anyone seen a horror movie that really scared them?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

Alas the man of science/man of logic thing usually takes over when it comes to paranormal stuff and I turn them into a comedy in my head (thankfully most others do too right up to the people that make them so I am good with that).

Thrillers on the other hand.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

The first Paranormal Activity movie was quite scary, best out of the 2nd,3rd, and the 4th part of the series. But now, I agree. Horror movies are old since they're pretty much dead.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 7, 2013)

Horror movies don't really scare me anymore, maybe a couple of years ago but now i just find them funny, hell my girlfriend says i'm weird because when ever we watch one together I laugh alot, I think it's in my families DNA because when I watch them with my cousins we all laugh. Even my grandma does, she gets a shocked look on her face and laugh's like crazy, she really llaugh's when she watches the child's play movies


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> The first Paranormal Activity movie was quite scary


 

I was so scared when nothing happened for 90 minutes until the very end when a demon shouts "Oogah boogah!" and the movie ends. The scariest part, though? People paid money to watch it.

Seriously, I can't stand the PA series. There's a difference between building tension and just leaving the camera running on absolutely nothing.

As for the question at hand... my favorite horror films are mostly from around the 70s and 80s. John Carpenter's Halloween still holds up well today, and I'd say that it's just about perfectly paced. The Thing (the 80s version) is pretty terrifying even today, and it's an expertly crafted mystery film on its own. The creature effects still hold up today - it puts most CGI to shame even today.



It's one of those movies you can watch over and over again and still find something new every single time. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2013)

Watch Xtro ;3


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> As for the question at hand... my favorite horror films are mostly from around the 70s and 80s. John Carpenter's Halloween still holds up well today, and I'd say that it's just about perfectly paced.


 
Best movies ever. The first watch through they were quite scary, but after watching it a few more times I found it funny. I love how Mike is usually in the background, very noticeable and ready to kill, yet no one in the movie notices him there.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2013)

Jump scares suck. Yes, they jolt you, but they suck. They don't make me scared, they make me annoyed. 
All too often, the reveal of the monster in question dispels all the dread that was mounting up to that point. With older movies it's cheesy special effects, and with older audiences it's just the fact the monster itself isn't scary or convincing. 
The only thing that does give me the creeps any more is when after building up tension for a while, it turns out the threat was there all along but you didn't notice it. And it isn't revealed by jumping up at you, it's just standing there until you notice it and then you're just "holy fuck where did that come from? IT WAS THERE THE WHOLE TIME, FUCK! BRB, NEW PANTS." 

I am exaggerating a bit but you get the gist of it. 









This one is just funny.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

i cant even b really scared no more.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 9, 2013)

Psyschological horror, the best flavor and my favorite


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

It's all about doing it right.  Back in the day when the technology wasn't there, they tried to hide the monster from view because, well, they couldn't make it look very scary.  But in doing so, they unwittingly allowed the viewer to create a horror of their own in their head, which is infinitely more scary than some CGI monster you'll see.  When film makers embrace this concept, horror can be done right.  We saw some of that, I think, in Cloverfield, where despite putting a ton of effort into making a very detailed monster that had a lot of thought put into it's appearance, they mostly hid it from view.  You'd get glimpses of the Cloverfield monster from a distance but it wasn't until near the end that you ever get a really good look at the monster.  If you want to make a good horror movie, provide the viewer with just enough to allow them to fill in the blanks themselves, because the unknown is so much scarier than the known.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 10, 2013)

Once in a while a decent horror movie will come along...  Sinister was pretty good. Insidious was okay.  The Evil Dead remake was good enough to see twice in the theater and enjoy both times.

There was a movie recently with Clive Owen where a stalker was driving his daughter crazy that was decent.  Think it was called Hollow Face but cbb to look atm.

I think if you're sticking to the movies getting the most ad space you're asking for disappointment though...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

I never really had an affinity for being scared. I kinda scare easily too, but I hate it. Ive heard that its entertaining to read the plots of horror movies on Wikipedia or something like that where they have plot summaries.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 29, 2013)

horror films don't work because there isn't enough time to build up the tension for someone to be truly scared. with slasher horrors I just sit there and enjoy the deaths and physiological horrors bore me. the most a movie has scared me was the human centipede and that's because I started to think about myself in that situation


----------

